

Mozilla Voices - makepanic
http://mozillavoices.com/

======
Argorak
For those that don't get this: if you visit the site on a mobile device, you
get a keyboard. If you press one of the keys, you will create a sound on the
(desktop) page.

It's reasonably instant, so you find out which sound was yours.

~~~
alecsmart1
Using iOS7. I don't see any keyboard. Am rather confused.

~~~
ewang1
It should just be 6 horizontal blue bars. Not the QWERTY keyboard.

------
gavinpc
Also, isn't it customary to put "(audio)" in links that play sound when you
open them? I just put my baby to bed!

~~~
RexRollman
Audio should never load automatically on a website, anyway. It is annoying and
Mozilla should know better.

~~~
terabytest
It's a "game" so it's acceptable.

~~~
jonny_eh
But how is someone supposed to know until they get there?

------
Sujan
Ok, I don't get it and the (i)nformation doesn't help. Can someone explain
please?

~~~
seszett
They say (can't seem to be able copy/paste it) "visit the site with your
mobile device" at the top, so I assume it's only targeted at mobile users, or
something.

~~~
Sujan
When I went there with my iPhone it said to got there with my desktop
computer...

~~~
jonny_eh

        Flip to page 121.
        <flips to page 121>
        Flip to page 34.
        <flips to page 34>
        Flip to page 121.

------
hansjorg
Very cool how it's almost instantaneous. The sound is a bit raspy though,
especially with many notes playing at once (FF 27 on Linux).

------
51Cards
Would have been handy to know this was going to start playing sound with no
mute button or warning.

------
piyush_soni
They should have given the ability to stop the rotation at a desired place, so
that I could check whether on pressing the mobile keyboard button a sound
comes up from my geographical location.

~~~
thristian
The "globe" is very obviously not Earth, so it's unlikely they'd bother to
draw the sound coming from any particular place on it.

------
Raphael
I can't distinguish any change in the sound when I tap the purple keys. How do
I know it works?

------
tambourine_man
No sound in desktop Safari 6.0.5

------
aaronem
Awesome. So, how's it work? Is it that, every time someone presses a key on
the mobile version's keyboard, it fixes a memory leak bug in Firefox?

~~~
AaronMT
No.

------
jensenbox
lame.

